# 1943



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Tore up a carpet in an older home we rent- had 2 layers of linoleum in roll form and then an old hard wood floor- in between the 2 rolls of linoleum were 3 news papers- 1. Tribune 12/7/43 1. Deseret News 12/22/43 and a Cache American 3/8/44. All laid out nice and neat and all WWII Headlines and stories- pretty interesting reading- probably frame quite a bit of it.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Post some pictures. That should be quite interesting.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

I am going to get frames tonight- I'll take some pictures after I do that


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

That's cool!!! I used to help my dad remodel houses when I was young and we always talked about stories like this but never saw one. I'd love to see some pics.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

I have a similar experience. One summer while I was in high school I was doing some work tearing down a pool house. It was constructed of cinder blocks and they packed the holes full of newspaper, for insulation I'm guessing. Anyways, they were all preserved pretty well and as I unfolded them I saw headlines for the Battle of Berlin, Hiroshima, Nagasaki, etc. Cool stuff. The old timer who owned the house saved them all, but I always wondered if he displayed them on anything.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

When I was a kid, we helped a family friend remodel his old shanty of a home in the area called Lead Mine, west of the town of Copperton. Same thing, under some old flooring we found a ton of old newspapers that were perfectly preserved. I was pretty young, but it seemed like a gold mine discovery for me. I saved a bunch of them, but we threw a bunch away as well. There were just too many of them and the 'ole man didn't want me to keep too many. Junk he called it. Sometime over the years and in moving from state to state they got "lost". I think dad finally chucked them. I remember most of them were from the 1920's… Was fun to read the articles, look at the photos and see the ad's.


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

Here is a link I came across recently that has many old newspapers digitized:

http://digitalnewspapers.org/


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Thats cool! Can't wait for the pics


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Our first home was a victorian home in Great Falls, Montana, built in 1890. When doing some remodeling, I pulled apart the stairs, built with square nails by the way, and found 4 different newspapers/magazines from 1914. When I re-built the stairs, I took one of the 1914 magazines, packaged it with that weeks sunday edition of the Great Falls Tribune, sealed them up in a storage bag, and put them back in the staircase for some future home owner to find.


----------

